# Ebjd fry update (pics)



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think they are about 6 weeks now give or take. I estimate to be about 25 ebjd and around 30 bgjd but its hard to count them just yet and just as hard to get a decent picture with my droid. Im feeding them semi crushed flake and they have been eating snail eggs from the tank. Questions and comments welcome.


----------



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

Lookin good!! They look happy and healthy


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Bj,
Nice ................ :thumb: 
Congrats........... :fish: 
My J.D. laid eggs last sunday and hid the little ones behing a small flowerpot , so I can't see anything ! :roll: 
I hope to see some ' swimmers' soon............. :fish: 
John


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! I suspect you will see swimmers soon enough good luck


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Looking good bluejack! I'm pretty excited about them growing up.

ps. still no luck finding any good specimens around the Pittsburgh area...

we'll be in touch :thumb: .

Howie


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Koteckn said:


> Looking good bluejack! I'm pretty excited about them growing up.
> 
> ps. still no luck finding any good specimens around the Pittsburgh area...
> 
> ...


**************************************************************************8
I sent you a "PM"....................
John


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I will ship you some if you pay for shipping but I would try to find another blue gene or ebjd whichever one you dont get from me


----------



## simplymarkkim (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello if i pay for shipping would you be willing to send some? I will even pay for them if youd like i live in southern california i would like to get about 6 of em and raise them together and find pairs to breed please reply if you can thank you


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have talked to a couple people about selling but alot of them died because I did not remove blue genes quickly enough I have about 1/2 of what I had before and that apearred to be only 1/4 of fry being ebjd total. I will still sell the remaining ones to folks in the order of first pm to last recieved. I hope to have another batch soon enough though and im setting up a more effecient fry seperation system for them.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

are u selling ? i want to get another one so i can mix up the gene pool


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

If you have fry we can trade


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

But probably not from this batch because im pretty sure they are all skopen for.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I too would like to mix up genes with other strong specimen. If anyone has some let me know.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

how do u sex them mine is still pretty small i have a blue gene male here is a pic


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

The blue gene is indeed male but the electric blue are hard to sex untill they start trying to breed. I had a smaller weird shaped ebjd that I suspected was female but it died mysteriously before I cpuld sex it it was my favorite one


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

As a guess id say the ebjd is male also but like I said its hard to tell. my hypothesis is that females are harder to find due to the slow growing nature of these fish compared to there faster blue gene siblings. I only think this because typical females are smaller and would starve/get picked on first.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

bluejack23 said:


> I have talked to a couple people about selling but alot of them died because I did not remove blue genes quickly enough I have about 1/2 of what I had before and that apearred to be only 1/4 of fry being ebjd total. I will still sell the remaining ones to folks in the order of first pm to last recieved. I hope to have another batch soon enough though and im setting up a more effecient fry seperation system for them.


Sorry to hear this as I was just typing the same recommendation to you (separate ASAP) and decided to read the whole thread before I did so. AS you found out the EBJD fry are very weak, I know you'll have better luck next time. 8)


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Im well aware about the fry but I had a recent death in the family and was unable to caryout nessesary plans. Thanks for the supoort.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

i vented both jds the blue gene was female im pretty shore (oo) and the electric blue was male (o>)


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> alot of them died because I did not remove blue genes quickly enough I have about 1/2 of what I had before and that apearred to be only 1/4 of fry being ebjd total.


 what do you mean by remove the blue genes quickly enough?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

You have to remove the stronger blue gene fish to give the electric blues a better chance of living


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

thank you  so the ebjd are weeker. new to the whole ebjd and was wondering b/c im looking at getting a few fry. how do you tell ebjd from bjd?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bgjd look like standdard jack dempsey and ebjd are fully powder blue colored.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

so they show there collor as youngins. neat. well i just bought ten fry. they were a male and female blue gene jds. so if i understand the genetics 1/4 of the fry would be ebjd and 1/2 would be bgjd and then 1/4 ebjd.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

alfred14 said:


> so they show there collor as youngins. neat. well i just bought ten fry. they were a male and female blue gene jds. so if i understand the genetics 1/4 of the fry would be ebjd and 1/2 would be bgjd and then 1/4 ebjd.


You mean 1/4 JD, 1/2 BGJD and 1/4 EBJD.


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Azedenkae said:


> alfred14 said:
> 
> 
> > so they show there collor as youngins. neat. well i just bought ten fry. they were a male and female blue gene jds. so if i understand the genetics 1/4 of the fry would be ebjd and 1/2 would be bgjd and then 1/4 ebjd.
> ...


 :thumb: :fish: :thumb: 
The only question is this : How does Alfred know they are 'blue-gene' JDs, and not 'regular' JDs ??? :roll:


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the same "concern". I might get taken advatange of offten but i much rather give the person the benefit of the doubt till i know other wise. Even then what if i only got the 3/4 that are ether jd or bgjd then i would not be sure at all. i can share the link with yall. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1347751184


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

alfred14 said:


> I have the same "concern". I might get taken advatange of offten but i much rather give the person the benefit of the doubt till i know other wise. Even then what if i only got the 3/4 that are ether jd or bgjd then i would not be sure at all. i can share the link with yall. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1347751184


 Thats fine............. but unless you know for sure the seller is a ' trusted breeder' , you can't always tell by looking at your fish! I have three pairs of JDs, and I still can't say for certain all of them are 'blue-gene' JDs. 
Good luck with your fish...........


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will be fine with it b/c it being a bgjd was not my interest, it was a plus. If it was a requirement for my purchase i would have tried to insure it was. thanks for the concerns i want to put the 10 jd fry and a couple of my texan fry in a 55 gallon tank or divide them between a 20L and a 10. i only have around 5 texans and will have 10 or so JDs


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Alfred,
Ok.......... I wasn't trying to put you down, I was just trying to advance the conversation about 'Elec.-blue' JDs and the heredity factors in breeding them in the original post. 
Good luck........


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I am wondering on pairing the EBs with BJDs if there is an advantage to the sex of the different morphs? Male EB with a Female BJD or vice versa? Has anyone noticed a better pairing? Any advantage in temperament in the sexes of the EB?

It does seem to me that a LOT of hiding places is in order for the weaker ones, as well as a lot of food to get them growing,

in the past I never even thought of water parameters for my JDs, just whatever came out of the tap, are the EBs any less tolerant of water differences?

I am suspecting that regular water changes may be even more needed for the EBs.

This is a very interesting line of study.


----------



## sanjay817 (Sep 28, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> I think they are about 6 weeks now give or take. I estimate to be about 25 ebjd and around 30 bgjd but its hard to count them just yet and just as hard to get a decent picture with my droid. Im feeding them semi crushed flake and they have been eating snail eggs from the tank. Questions and comments welcome.


Wow very nice pics shared here very clear.
I like these pics.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I amnot ready , yet, probably not until into Nov when I get the wiring etc done, but I think I will be watching aquabid as well as here for some Blue Gene as well as some EB youngsters. I'd prefer to get them from different lines. So two groups of maybe six, rear them separately and hope to get a couple pairs of a Male EB and female BG.

Good to see you here again Sanjay, what have you got going now?

Jake


----------



## aman747 (Sep 29, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> I think they are about 6 weeks now give or take. I estimate to be about 25 ebjd and around 30 bgjd but its hard to count them just yet and just as hard to get a decent picture with my droid. Im feeding them semi crushed flake and they have been eating snail eggs from the tank. Questions and comments welcome.


Looking very good really.


----------

